

Show HN: Webapp to determine who owes you for pizza - ianxm
http://settleup5.appspot.com/

======
tonydolore
As a college student I would actually say that this tool is pretty very useful
for keeping up with the various things I purchase for myself, for others, and
that others purchase for me (e.g. Chipotle, pizza, groceries, etc.). The
minimalism & simplicity are a plus. Moreover, the functionality outlined by
this statement is what I find to be truly useful:

"You can cut and paste the text from the results box into an email to all your
buddies that owe you or you can save the worksheet...and send a link so they
can see the worksheet that you created."

The fact that everything is coordinated by name also allows for a lot of
flexibility. For example, if for some reason I wanted to add multiple rows,
all with the same "Person", the system assumes that these people are the same
based on the name, which is what I would personally expect.

Overall, kudos for a nice simple tool.

------
run4yourlives
Holy hell that is confusing.

The entire utility of using a computer to do this is to simplify things. At
its current state, I may as well use a piece of paper and a calculator.

I'd recommend setting up some sort of simplified view. The person managing the
house can set up all the users and bills that need to be paid, then the other
housemates can just see what people are expecting them to pay and make
payments accordingly.

I shouldn't have to figure out that I need to pay Mark for the rent, the
system should know that I need to pay $200 as my portion of the rent, and that
if Mark's already paid $800 for the rent, the $200 should go to him.

~~~
ianxm
one person can fill the form in and either cut and paste the "results" text
into an email to send to the others, or save it and send them a link.

------
whalesalad
I have absolutely no idea how this works. There are far too many inputs and
buttons.

~~~
zio99
I used a google doc to split some payments when I went cottaging last week, so
this is exactly what I was looking for. Pretty much: I drove person X and Y,
so they owed me for gas, but I also bought food for 6 people, so they all owe
for food, but 3 others bought food - so you write X and Y in the last column
for gas, but "all" for food, for myself and those 3 others. Forget the
buttons, just tab across the fields and the Ajax sorcery takes care of
splitting up the bills, really handy +1.

~~~
gpmcadam
Wait, cottaging?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cottaging>

~~~
zio99
Oh my, I've been saying cottaging all this time! But in my defence, I'm
Canadian, see #7 here:

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Cottaging&...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Cottaging&defid=2686235)

    
    
      British/Canadian term for going to the cottage, chalet or 
      camp located in a rural or semi-rural area.
    

Thanks for pointing it out. Definitely saved me some embarrassment down the
road, like the time I asked the cashier at the grocery store to "bag" me.

------
te
Here's some related functionality I need:

A group of people engage in N rounds of betting, where there is one winner per
round. Each round winner is entitled to $X from all other participants for
that round. Find simplest (ie fewest number of) settle-up payments at the
conclusion of the N rounds. It's always harder to figure this out in real-time
than it seems like it should be. Mobile app ftw.

------
benburleson
This is really confusing. Using your example, Kali spent nothing, Matt spent
101.96, and Janet spent 70.70, but Matt still owes Janet money to settle up?
Makes no sense to me.

*Edit: I think I get it now, Janet's money went to Matt initially. Seems like if the user is smart enough to figure out how to use this, he/she is smart enough to do the math independently. A fun project though, good work!

------
iamwil
Cool. The neatest part, I think, is where you can specify who it's owed to,
instead of assuming it's paid out for 'all' (everyone).

What did you build it in?

~~~
ianxm
thanks.

the front end is written in haxe and compiled to js. the backend is python on
google app engine.

------
mattdeboard
Neat. Is this a self-learning project? Not that it's amateurish (I didn't look
much at it besides clicking the link), but strikes me as that. If so, good
luck

~~~
ianxm
I am new to bootstrap and I guess I didn't spend much time on the ui. I built
it because I thought it would be handy, and only put time into making it clean
and usable, but I suppose it isn't very polished.

~~~
zio99
Great job Ian (+1'd), any plans on opening up the source code? Or writing up a
tutorial?

~~~
ianxm
a tutorial on how the site was made?

------
nja
Neat. Back when I had roommates, we used a spreadsheet similar to this to
split our expenses. Nice to see a stab at a webapp to make it easier.

------
tomkinstinch
I've used Billmonk for this in the past.

<https://www.billmonk.com/>

~~~
ianxm
cool site. I hadn't seen that before.

------
maxemu4
our group is using <http://www.billsup.com> for this kind of thing, keeps
history and all for a running debt

~~~
ianxm
that is another nice site. that and billmonk are a bit different in their
goals than settleup.

settleup is meant to be a simple calculator that you can use without creating
an account or logging in. if you want something to keep a history then those
are good solutions, but if you just want to settle up after a trip with
friends you might not want to have to create an account, and might not care
about keeping a history. then you're stuck figuring it out on paper or in
excel. my intent was to make settleup a little easier than excel and more
convenient than other similar sites.

